# My terrible secret!



## littlepickle (Mar 31, 2010)

In the past week and a half I have bought 31 bottles of nail polish.





In my defense, 20 or so were bought in a bulk lot from Trademe and I gave a handful of those away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Frankened alot of them
And everything else, bar the 2 China Glaze polishes was $4 and under! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, many of the colours were brought for these uni projects (I am a painting & sculpture major):

















Now, onto the haul!




These Jordana polishes were all $3








These are from the bulk lot




Many of the polishes from the bulk lot were tipped onto the sculptures, given away or turned into frankens - this is my franken collection (I'm going to tip out the last two - one just absolutely stubbornly refuses to blend no matter how many times I shake, bang and swear at it! And the other is just a hideously thin formula, gross)




I found this awesome spice rack at a secondhand shop for a dollar or two.




And this one for $3. Yes, that is toilet paper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's for removing nail polish thank you very much! I'm buying some cotton buds next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







May have gone a little loopy at a Revlon counter... new brush set and eyebrow gel - not pictured, 2 custom creations in Fair/Light - they were $8 for the two of them on clearance  and as viewers of my FOTDs will know I use this foundation everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Revlon lip liner is a parallel import from Postie Plus, a clothing store which also parallel imports all manner of cosmetics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I <3 it. Plus a MAC pigment sample of Brash & Bold.

This week I've also got a Coastal Scents Ultra Shimmer palette and gel liner arriving (I've had them on layby for weeks as I shouted a friend a palette as well) and my weekly 2 China Glaze polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Witness my madness!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Junkie (Mar 31, 2010)

lol the little nailpolish "wtf" made me laugh!

Great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I didn't bite my nails - my collection is very tiny because of this


----------



## darae (Mar 31, 2010)

i love how you painted those little army men!  and i love your project, i'd like to see it in real life

 awesome job and nice haul~ love the spice rack too


----------



## n_c (Mar 31, 2010)

great colors!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 31, 2010)

*WOW!!!!!!!*​


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 31, 2010)

Hehe, I have a whole box of nearly 100 polishes that I've bought that are still waiting to be tried out!!  At least you're using some of yours.  Great idea for a project, using the polishes.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 31, 2010)

Hehehe, that makes me feel a little less guilty! Not sure how I'm going to explain my rapidly increasing nail polish collection to my boyfriend when he gets back in 5 months - when he left I only had one spice rack full :O he's been gone a month and this is what happens!


----------



## Candy Christ (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_Hehehe, that makes me feel a little less guilty! Not sure how I'm going to explain my rapidly increasing nail polish collection to my boyfriend when he gets back in 5 months - when he left I only had one spice rack full :O he's been gone a month and this is what happens!_

 
Hide them! Haha. I really like the little soldier men, especially the pink and teal glittery one lol.
Oh, question, how's the China Glaze in Lemon Fizz. Is it like really yellow or creamish


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 1, 2010)

It's a mid yellow - definitely not as light as in the bottom but it's not sunshine bright either. I really like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was thinking of posting the sexy soldiers as polish swatches, haha!


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Apr 3, 2010)

Whoa! I have no idea what it is, but that sculpture is awesome! I love all the bright colours and the little details. I'd love to get up close and stare and stare.


----------



## krystaj (Apr 25, 2010)

WOW!!! That. is. just. awesomsauce.


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 25, 2010)

These are so cool!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Apr 25, 2010)

LOVE the painted Army men.


----------



## shannyn92 (Apr 27, 2010)

the painted army men are adorable!!


----------



## mince (Apr 27, 2010)

Cute project! Kia Ora


----------



## QueenBam (Apr 28, 2010)

Your sculpture reminds me of a giant sundae


----------



## vc1079 (Apr 28, 2010)

Your project looks beautiful! so chaotic while fun!


----------



## maclove1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Seems worth it to me .


----------

